# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  محافظة اربد

## ashrafwater

الموقع الجغرافي : 
تقع محافظة اربد في الجزء الشمالي الغربي من المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية يحدها من الشمال الجمهورية العربية السورية ومن الغرب نهر الأردن ,ومن الشرق محافظة المفرق ,ومن الجنوب محافظات البلقاء وعجلون وجرش وتتمتع بثروة من المعالم الأثرية الخالدة ,أراضيها طيبة ومناخها عذب وأشجارها جميلة ,وتكثر فيها المياه المعدنية الساخنة ذات الخاصية العلاجية الممتازة للترويج عن النفس والشفاء من الأمراض ويربط مركز حدود الرمثا وجابر المملكة مع سوريا ومعبر وادي الأردن . 
أهمية المحافظة-موقعها الإستراتيجي (قريبة من المعابر الحدودية) 

-تضاريسها ومناخها 
-اتساع رقعة الأراضي الصالحة للزراعة 
-النهضة العمرانية 
-توفير الأيدي العاملة المدربة 
-لمجاورتها لفلسطين 
-وجود المستشفيات الحديثة والأطباء المميزين والجامعات والكليات,ووجود الحمامات الساخنة 

المساحة والسكان 
تبلغ مساحة محافظة اربد(1554 )كم مربع تشكل حوالي ((1,8%))من مساحة السكان يبلغ عدد سكان المحافظة حوالي مليون نسمة ,يشكلون 18%من عدد السكان تشكل الإناث حوالي 48% من مجموع سكان المحافظة الكثافة السكانية 630سخص\كم مربع وهي اكبر محافظة من حيث الكثافة السكانية 

مؤشرات الأسرة 
-عدد الأسر في المحافظة 188الف أسرة ,تشكل 20%من مجموع الأسر في المملكة 
-يبلغ متوسط عدد أفراد الأسرة (6 )أفراد 
-لغة أبناء المحافظة فهي اللغة العربية 
-الديانات في المحافظة فهي الإسلام ,النصرانية 

التقسيمات الإدارية والمجالس البلدية 
بعد تعديل نظام التقسيمات الاداريةلعام 1995 ومركزها مدينة اربد تضم تسع وحدات إدارية وتضم (18 )مجلسا بلديا موزعا علىالنحوالتالي: 
1-لواء قصبة اربد ومركزة مدينة اربد ويضم مجلسان بلديان ومخيما للاجئين,ويقع لواء قصبة اربد في وسط محافظة اربد حيث يحدة من الشرق لواءالرمثا ومن الغرب لواء الأغوار والكورة والطيبة والوسطية ومن الشمال لواء بني كنانة ومن الجنوب لواء بني عبيد والمزار الشمالي ويقدر سكان اللواء (369030)نسمة.
2-لواء بني عبيد ومركزة مدينة الحصن ,يقع اللواء في الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية من مدينة اربد ويحد اللواء من الشمال لواء قصبة اربد ومن الغرب لواء المزار الشمالي ومحافظة عجلون ومن الجنوب المحافظات التالية(جرش ,عجلون ,المفرق)ومن الشرق لواء الرمثا ومحافظة المفرق ويقدر عدد سكانها(86020)نسمة.
3-لواء المزار الشمالي ومركزة مدينة المزار الشمالي وبضم مجلس بلدي واحد ويقع اللواء في الجهة الجنوبية الغربية لمحافظة اربد ,وتبعد عن لواء قصبة اربد حوالي(16)كم ويحد اللواء من الشمال لواء قصبة اربد ومن الشرق لواء بني عبيد ومن الغرب لواء الكورة ومن الجنوب محافظة عجلون ولواء الكورة ويقدر عدد سكانها (40465)نسمة.
4-لواء الكورة ومركزة مدينة دير أبي سعيد ويضم ثلاث مجالس بلدية,ويقع لواء الكورة في الجهة الشمالية الغربية من المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وهو أحد ألوية محافظة اربد حيث يقع في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من المحافظة ويحدة من الغرب لواء الأغوار الشمالية ومن الجنوب محافظة عجلون ومن الشرق لواء المزار الشمالي ومن الشمال الطيبة ويقدر عدد سكان اللواء (81185)نسمة .
5-لواء بني كنانة ومركزة سما الروسان ويضم خمس مجالس بلدية ، ويقع لواء بني كنانة الى الجهة الشمالية من مدينة اربد ويبعد مقر اللواء عن مدينة اربد تسعة كيلومترات ويحد اللواء من الجهة الشمالية الحدود الدولية مع الجمهورية العربية السورية ومن الشرق لواء الرمثا ومن الغرب لواء الأغوار الشمالية ومن الجنوب قصبة اربد ، ويضم اللواء بلديات السرو،والشعلة ، والكفارات، واليرموك وخالد بن الوليد.
6-لواء الرمثا مركزة مدينة الرمثا ويضم مجلسان بلديان ، ويقع اللواء من الجهة الشرقية من محافظة اربد ويحد اللواء من الشمال الجمهورية العربية السورية ، ومن الشرق محافظة المفرق ومن الجنوب المفرق ولواء بني عبيد ومن الغرب لواء قصبة اربد ولواء بني كنانة ولواء بني عبيد ويقدر عدد سكان اللواء (90010)نسمة .
7-لواء الأغوار الشمالية ومركزة الشونة الشمالية ويضم مجلس بلدي واحد ويقع لواء الشونة الشمالية في أقصى الشمال الغربي من المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية ويحاذي نهر الأردن وتقع في الجهة الغربية من محافظة اربد ويحد اللواء من الغرب فلسطين ومن الشرق بني كنانة ولواء الوسطية ولواء الطيبة ولواء الكورة و محافظة عجلون ومن الجنوب محافظة البلقاء ومن الشمال الجمهورية العربية السورية ويقدر عدد السكان ( 83900)نسمة.
8-لواء الطيبة ومركزة مدينة الطيبة ويضم مجلس بلدي واحد ,ويقع لواء الطيبة من الجهة الغربية من مدينة اربد ويحدها شرقا لواء الطيبة ,وغربا لواء الأغوار الشمالية ,وشمالا لواء الوسطية ,وجنوبا لواء الكورة ويقدر عدد سكانها ((27060))نسمة.
9-لواء الوسطية ومركزة مدينة كفر أسد ويضم مجلس بلدي واحد, ويقع لواء الوسطية إلى الغرب من مدينة اربد ويحدة من الشرق لواء قصبة اربد ومن الشمال والغرب لواء الأغوار الشمالية ويقدر عدد سكان اللواء ((22230))نسمة. 

القطاعات 
واقع قطاع الزراعة 
*نسبة الأراضي الصالحة للزراعة (75)%من مساحة المحافظة 
*نسبة الأراضي المستغلة (63)% 
*نسبة الأراضي الحرجية (13)% 
*نسبة الأراضي المروية (2)% 
*نسبة الثروة الحيوانية (19)%من الثروة الحيوانية في المملكة 
*معدل سقوط الأمطار (425)ملم 

قطاع الطاقة الكهرباء 
*تغطي الكهرباء (99,9)من مناطق المحافظة 
*يتوفر طاقة كافية لسد الحاجات الاستهلاكية والصناعية والتجارية والخدمية 

قطاع السياحة و الآثار 
*عدد المواقع السياحية و الأثرية (312)موقع 
*عدد الفنادق (12)فندق 
*عدد الغرف الفندقية (236)غرفة 
*عدد المطاعم السياحية (27)مطعم 
*عدد المقامات الدينية (8)مقامات 
*عدد المتاحف(7)متاحف 

قطاع الصحة 
معدل المواطنين الذين تغطيهم الخدمة 

الخدمات المحافظة المملكة 
مستشفى 6100 56000 
مراكز صحي 3775 5209 
سرير 820 882 
طبيب 1400 1471 
ممرض 2475 2513 
صيدلية 4701 3442 

قطاع المياه والصرف الصحي 
*تبلغ كمية المياه المضخوخة للمحافظة حوالي (29,5)مليون متر سنويا ويقدر العجز المائي بحوالي (10)متر تغطى من محافظة المفرق,ويقدر نسبة الفاقد بحوالي (31)% 
*يبلغ حصة الفرد من المياه (85)لتر باليوم 
عدد السدود العاملة (2)وطاقتها الاستيعابية (25)مليون م3 
*سد الوحدة تحت الإنشاء بكلفة 85مليون دينار وطاقتة الاستيعابية (85)مليون م3 
*تغطي خدمة الصرف الصحي (22)%من المساكن 

قطاع التربية والتعليم 
*عدد المدارس 1036مدرسة 45 %منها تابعة للقطاع الخاص 
* نسبة المدارس المستأجرة تمثل 27 % 
*نسبة الطلاب \معلم (18)طالب في المدارس الحكومية 
*نسبة الطلاب \معلم (27)في مدارس وكالة الغوث 
*معدل الطلاب\معلم في المدارس الخاصة (17,5) 
*معدل الطلاب المهني (3) %من مجموع الطلاب 
*معدل الطلاب 28 طالب لكل شعبة صفية 

معدل الطلاب\معلم
المحافظة المملكة 
المدارس الحكومية 18 20 
وكالة الغوث 28 34 
المدارس الخاصة 17 14 


قطاع التعليم العالي 
* عدد الجامعات (3)منها جامعة خاصة واحدة (جامعة اليرموك, التكنولوجيا, اربد الأهلية) 
*مجموع الخريجين (بكالوريوس)منذ تأسيس الجامعات (72,192)طالب وطالبة 
*مجموع الخريجين (دراسات عليا )منذ تأسيس الجامعات (6102) 
*عدد أعضاء الجهاز الأكاديمي 1421 يشكلون ما نسبة 26%من مدرسي الجامعات قي المملكة 

كليات المجتمع 
*عدد الكليات (6)منها (3) الحكومية (كلية بنات اربد ,كلية الحصن, كلية نسيبه المازنية للتمريض والقبالة , كلية غر ناطة , كلية ابن خلدون,كلية الأردنية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ) 
*عدد الطلاب(4,6)آلاف يشكلون مانسبتة 27%من طلاب الكليات في المملكة*عدد الخرجين حوالي (44)ألف طالب وطالبة 

قطاع التدريب المهني 
*عدد مراكز التدريب المهني (6)مراكز 
*عدد خريجي المراكز المهنية 17الف 
*تقوم مؤسسة التدريب المهني بتدريب القوى العاملة على مختلف المهن 
*يتمتع التدريب المهني بمرونة من حيث قدرته على إضافة مهن جديدة مطلوبة لمواكبة احتياجات السوق المحلي 

الجمعيات الخيرية 
عدد الجمعيات الخيرية (138)جمعية 
عدد الجمعيات النسائية( 20)جمعية 
عدد الجمعيات التعاونية( 166)جمعية 

مدينة الحسن الصناعية 
*عدد العاملين 18,400عامل 
*نسبة العاملات من الإناث حوالي 65% 
*نسبة العملة الأردنية 71 % 

أهم الصناعات في مدينة الحسن 
*عدد المصانع في مدينة الحسن 85 مصنع 
*حجم الاستثمار 226 مليون دولار يتوزع على الصناعات التالية: الصناعات النسيجية 75 % 
الصناعات الهندسية 14% 
الصناعات الدوائية 4 % 
الصناعات البلاستيكية 4 % 
صناعات أخرى 3 % 

صادرات مدينة الحسن 
*بلغت قيمة الصادرات 321مليون دولار منها 
أمريكيا 76 % 
إسرائيل 19 % 
أوروبا 0,6 % 
دول أخرى 4,4 % 
*نسبة صادرات المدينة إلى أجمالي الصادرات 20 % 

قطاع الشباب 
*عدد المراكز الشبابية (12) مركزا ( مركز شابات اربد, مركز شابات الرمثا , ومركز دير أبو سعيد,ومركز جديتا,ومركز شباب اربد, ومركز الرمثا ومركز دير ابو سعيد ,ومركز حرثا ,ومركز الشونة الشمالية , ومركز الطرة , ومركز بيت راس , ومركز الصريح ) 
*عدد المجمعات الرياضية(3)مجمعات رياضية(مجمع الأمير هاشم بن الحسين\الرمثا,مجمع الشيخ حسين الرياضي\الاغوارالشمالية,مجمع كفريوبا الرياضي\قصبة اربد ) 
*عدد الأندية الرياضية (58)ناديا 
-لواء قصبة اربد 17 ناديا 
-لواء بني كنانة 10 ناديا 
-لواء الكورة 8 ناديا 
-لواء الرمثا 4 ناديا 
-لواء الأغوار الشمالي 7 ناديا 
-لواء المزار الشمالي 3 أندية 
-لواء الوسطية 3 أندية 
-لواء الطيبة ناديان 
-لواء بني عبيد ناديان 

رؤساء الوزراء من أبناء محافظة اربد 
دولةالسيدوصفي مصطفى التل 
دولة السيد احمد عبد المجيد عبيدات 
دولة السيد عبد الرؤوف سالم الروابدة 

عدد الوزراء من المحافظة(70)وزيرا 
عدد النواب في المحافظة من1929-حتى الآن (122)نائب 
عدد الأعيان في المحافظةمن1947-حتى الآن(85)عين 
أول شهيد على ارض فلسطين من محافظة اربد الشيخ الشهيد كايد مفلح عبيدات من لواء بني كنانة\ كفرسوم 
عدد شهداء مديرية الآمن العام من المحافظة(32)شهيد 
عدد شهداء مديرية الدفاع المدني من المحافظة(5)شهداء 
عدد شهداء القوات المسلحة –الجيش من المحافظة(412)ش 

الشؤؤن الدينية 
المقامات وعددها (16)مقام 
المساجد وعددها (261)مسجد 
الكنائس وعددها (11)كنيسة

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور اشرف معلومات في غاية الاهمية ومعلومات قيمة  :Smile:

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

وشيوخها القرعان يا معلم؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

والنعم والسبع تنعام من اربد وأهلها ...

مشكور يا شروفه ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> والنعم والسبع تنعام من اربد وأهلها ...
> 
> مشكور يا شروفه ...


مشكووور على الموضوع :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> والنعم والسبع تنعام من اربد وأهلها ...
> 
> مشكور يا شروفه ...


تسلم يا غالي...

----------


## AMON

اربد
عروس الشمال

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يخلينا اربد واهل اربد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[glow1=FF0000][align=center]شملت والنيه اربد 

قلبي عليها متعود [/align][/glow1]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[glow1=FF0000][align=center]شملت والنيه اربد 

قلبي عليها متعود [/align][/glow1]

----------


## الاء

مررسي على المعلومااات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا الاء 

يسلموووووو

----------


## diyaomari

مشكور اخ اشرف ويعيطك العافية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ اشرف 

وكيفك يا ضياء

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على الموضوع القيم

----------


## زهرة النرجس

معلومات قيمة 
تحية لأهل إربد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا زهرة النرجس 

مشكورين شباب على المشاركة

----------


## sa7am

معلومات قيمه تستحق  الثناء عليها
الف شكر

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المعلومات

----------

